# الطاقة من النفايات ؟



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

احد الاصدقاء العرب في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية (عام) مطالب بمشروع تخرج حول (الطاقة من النفايات).

وكما نعلم ان النفايات التي يطرها سكان كل حي تحتوي على علب معدنية ومواد بلاستك واوراق وفضلات 

الأكل وغيرها تقوم اغلب الدول الغربية بتجميعها عن طريق نصب انابيب في المباني العالية او تجمع في

حاويات اعدت لهذا الغرض ثم فصل بعض المواد لأعادت تصنيعها ثانية والباقي تستخدم كمحروقات 

للحصول الطاقة بعد معالجتها .

لذا نهيب الاخوة الأعضاء من يمتلك معلومات كافية بهذا الخصوص التفضل بطرحها مهما كانت من 

معلومة .

والاجر والثواب حليفكم .

هذه امانة قد وصلت .:11:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

في الرابط التالي يحتوي الملف على باب يتكلم فيه عن النفايات الصلبة .

اضغط هنا

البغدادي:20:


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (17 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندنا في سوريا اعادة تدوير البلاستيك وتجميع الالمنيوم وتصديره بالاضافة للمعادن بانواعها والخشب يرجى تحديد المادة المطلوب اعادة تدويرها وانا بالخدمة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ نزار ابو فاتح .

تحية طيبة ,

في البداية لك كل التقدير والأحترام على ردك واهتمامك بالموضوع .

الموضوع ليس له علاقة بأعادت التدوير كل ماهنالك هو تجميع النفايات التي تطرح واستخدامها

كوسيلة لأنتاج طاقة عند حرقها , هي بمثابة وقود مثلا تحرق لأنتاج بخار لتشغيل مصنع او غلاية 

لاستخدامات معينة .

وهذا قد استفدنا منها كوقود لأنتاج الطاقة وايضا تخلصنا من مضارها في حالة تركها كأنتقال الأمراض

والروائح الكريهة والمنظر المقرف .

شكرا لك .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد44 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

لدي مشروع كامل مع التحاليل حول تحويل النفايات الى طاقة وهو منشورفي موقع: موهوبون دوت نت


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

احمد44 قال:


> لدي مشروع كامل مع التحاليل حول تحويل النفايات الى طاقة وهو منشورفي موقع: موهوبون دوت نت


 

أشكر الأخ المهندس المشرف شكري محمد نوري على الموضوع
واشكر الأخ المهندس أحمد44 على رفع الموضوع ..
والإشارة الى الموقع.. وقد دخلت الموقع وهو جميل ..

http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/home.php


وبه الكثير من المواضيع..

جزاكم الله خيرا .​


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كثيراااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااا


----------



## معن الدباغ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*المخلفات البلاستيكية*

المخلفات البلاستيكية مصدر للطاقة

بقلم
معن سعدالين الدباغ
مدرس
جامعة الموصل /كلية الهندسة​
يعتبر الفحم الحجري من اول مصادر الطاقة التي عرفها الانسان حيث استخدمه في توليد الطاقة الحرارية اللازمة للمراجل الصناعية المختلفة ولأغراض التدفئة ، ومع التقدم في الصناعة واكتشاف النفط الذي تم استخدام مشتقاته كبديل للفحم الحجري وكونه ذو جدوى اقتصادية افضل من الفحم في بداية اكتشافه بدأ العالم في التسابق على استغلال هذا المصدر ، وبدأت تظهر انواع المشتقات وادخلت العديد من التحسينات والأضافات عليه لغرض التقليل من التلوث الذي احدثته مخلفاته للبيئة .
وقد دلت العديد من البحوث على ان تصنيف المخلفات البلاستيكية يقع ضمن محور المخلفات الصلبة المحترقة وقد تشكل نسبة تصل ما بين 20-30% ، تدخل هذه المخلفات في جميع المصادر الأعتيادية للتلوث وبنسب مختلفة تتراوح بين 2% الى 20% ، ففي الصناعات الغذائية تمثل نسبة 2% بينما في الصناعات الكهربائية تصل الى 20% وتزداد في بعض الصناعات الكيمياوية المتخصصة . وقد اشار العديد من الباحثون الى ان كثافة المخلفات البلاستيكية تكون عادة 65كغم / مترالمكعب بينما ترتفع اذا ما اختلطت بالمطاط لتصل الى 130 كغم / متر المكعب . ان ترك هذه الكثافة لتتحلل في اكداس المخلفات الصلبة وتحت الظروف المختلفة ستحرر قسم من عناصرها الرئيسية لتتفاعل مع المواد المحيطة بها لتكون مركبات كيمياوية تتسبب بالأمطار الحامضية وبعض المواد الخطيرة مثل الديوكسين. ولاجل المقارنة لابد من الاشارة الى مايحتويه افضل مصادر الطاقة من قيمة حرارية ومقارنتها مع القيمة الحرارية لعدد من انواع المخلفات البلاستيكية والمطاطية.

الجدول يوضح القيمة الحرارية لبعض مصادر الطاقة بضمنها المخلفات البلاستيكية والمطاطية والتي اعتمدت من مصادر عالمية حيث تتضح القيمة الحرارية للمخلفات البلاستيكية وجدوى الاستفادة منها بصورة جلية لدى مقارنة ماتحتوي تلك المخلفات من طاقة حرارية مع اشهر انواع الوقود الصلب والسائل . مما يلفت الانتباه الى امكانية استثمار المخلفات البلاستيكية في توليد الطاقة لاسيما عندما يصبح ذا جدوى بيئية والتي تتلخص في تقليل كمية المخلفات وايجاد الطرق المناسبة للتخلص منها .


ت المادة القيمة الحرارية
(كيلوجول /كغم)
1	افضل انواع الفحم 27900
2	وقود سائل رقم (6) 44194
3	خليط بلاستيك 32720
4	بولي اثيلين 44082 
5	بوليسترين 38216
6	بولي بورثان 27316 
7	p.v.c  23224
8	خليط مطاط 28493


----------



## معن الدباغ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*المخلفات البلاستيكية مصدر للطاقة*

ِتوليد الطاقة من المخلفات الِصلبة

بقلم
معن سعد الدين الدباغ
مدرس
جامعة الموصل​
يعد التوسع الصناعي في السنوات الأخيرة لعالمنا الصغير وسباق المصانع في إنتاج المواد وخاصة في مجال الصناعات الكيمياوية المختلفة كارثة بيئية دون وجود مؤشر أو متحسس لقياس الزيادة في هذا الخطر القادم ومصدراً جديداً لتلوث البيئة، فبالإضافة إلى تلوث الهواء بالدقائق الصلبة والغبار الصناعي والناتج عن احتراق المواد الكيمياوية وكذلك ما يطرح يومياً إلى مياه الأنهار من فضلات صناعية أو كيمياوية كانت أم بايولوجية فإن الأرض استقبلت في السنوات الأخيرة وخصوصاً بعد الثورة الصناعية التي اجتاحت العالم أنواعا مختلفة من المخلفات صناعية كانت أم على صعيد الاستخدام اليومي للبشر وأصبح الإنسان لا يستطيع الاستغناء عن استخدام المواد المصنعة بتروكيمياوياً والتي لا تتحلل بسهولة عند تركها في الجو ولهذا بدأ التراكم يتزايد بشكل يومي دون اكتراث الإنسان لما يسببه في تلوث للبيئة.
وقد بدأ التفكير جدياً من لدن الدول المتقدمة كاليابان والولايات المتحدة الأميركية وألمانيا في كيفية استغلال وإعادة استخدام هذه المخلفات في إنتاج الطاقة وفي الوقت نفسه للحد من ظاهرة التلوث فأنشأت العديد من المراكز البحثية وأقيمت العديد من الدراسات في هذا المجال .
والمخلفات البلاستيكية هي واحدة من المخلفات الصلبة والتي بدأت تقلق العاملين في حقل حماية البيئة حيث بادرت مؤسسة ساكاثا اليابانية بإنشاء مشروع لتوليد الطاقة من هذه المخلفات بعد جمعها في مراكز منتشرة على أرجاء العاصمة طوكيو لقاء مبالغ تدفع لهذا الغرض ، وقد وجد أن أنواعاً مختلفة من البلاستيك تنافس المصادر الرئيسية المحروقة ( الفحم الحجري ، الوقود السائل ) في امتلاكها القيمة الحرارية حيث وجد من خلال الفحوصات المختبرية أن أفضل أنواع الفحم يمتلك قيمة حرارة تقدر بـ 28000 kJ/kg والوقود السائل بحدود 44000 kJ/kg بينما البلاستيك ذو النوعية الرديئة بحدود 24000 kJ/kg من هذه القيم تتضح القيمة الحرارية للمخلفات البلاستيكية وجدوى الاستفادة منها بصورة جلية لدى مقارنة ما تمتلكه هذه المخلفات من طاقة مما يلفت الانتباه إلى إمكانية استثمار هذه المخلفات في توليد الطاقة إضافة إلى حماية البيئة من تراكمها.

ويمكن الاستفادة من المخلفات البلاستيكية في إنتاج أشكال متعددة للطاقة منها :-
1.	أنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية.
2.	أنتاج البخار للأغراض الصناعية والطبية والزراعية.
3.	الاستفادة من الضغوط المتولدة بعد حرق النفايات في إنتاج الطاقة وتدوير التوربينات.
إضافة إلى أن استثمار مثل هذه المخلفات في توليد الطاقة يؤدي إلى تقليل تأثير هذه النفايات على البيئة وبنسب تصل إلى 20% فضلاً عن تأمين مصدراً جديداً للطاقة.
كما أن عمل الشركات العالمية في هذا المضمار يؤكد نجاح تجربة استثمار المخلفات في إنتاج الطاقة إضافة إلى تشغيل الأيدي العاملة في إنشاء هكذا مصانع لأن هناك عمليات مصاحبة ( الفرز والفصل والغسل والتجميع ) لعملية الإنتاج وهذه بدورها تحتاج إلى الأيدي العاملة في هذا المضمار.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة .

شكر وتقدير على مساهمة الاستاذ الفاضل معن سعد الدين الدباغ .

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك .



البغدادي


----------



## أسعد علبي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*تفضل عزيزي هذا الرابط فيه شرح رائع عن الموضوع

http://www.eng-uni.com/en/t20152.html*


----------

